

15 Google interview questions that'll make you feel stupid - zeantsoi
http://www.businessinsider.com/15-google-interview-questions-that-will-make-you-feel-stupid-2009-11#see-the-answers-16
Use this URL to start from the beginning of the quiz: http://www.businessinsider.com/answers-to-15-google-interview-questions-that-will-make-you-feel-stupid-2009-11
======
btilly
Dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=924117>.

